# ATTENZIONE: MINIMO FLAME = BAN



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Considerato che lo ripetiamo da anni in tutte le lingue, ma i soliti noti non ci sono o fanno finta di non sentire. Qui lo ribadiamo:

_*LEGGETE ATTENTAMENTE. DA QUESTO MOMENTO IN POI TOLLERANZA ZERO. OGNI MINIMO FLAME VI ACCOMPAGNERA' AUTOMATICAMENTE ALLA PORTA. NON VI LAMENTATE POI, OVVIAMENTE.*_

*NEL CASO IN CUI QUALCUNO NON LO AVESSE ANCORA CAPITO:*

_*MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN*_
*MINIMO FLAME = BAN*
_*MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN
MINIMO FLAME = BAN*_
*MINIMO FLAME = BAN*


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che lo ripetiamo da anni in tutte le lingue, ma i soliti noti non ci sono o fanno finta di non sentire. Qui lo ribadiamo:
> 
> _*LEGGETE ATTENTAMENTE. DA QUESTO MOMENTO IN POI TOLLERANZA ZERO. OGNI MINIMO FLAME VI ACCOMPAGNERA' AUTOMATICAMENTE ALLA PORTA. NON VI LAMENTATE POI, OVVIAMENTE.*_
> 
> ...


Chiedo scusa, colpa mia.
Sono andato troppo fuori discussione. 
Mi stavo solo confrontando,ma educatamente, con tre amici utenti sulle competenze di ad e ds.

Forza Milan.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che lo ripetiamo da anni in tutte le lingue, ma i soliti noti non ci sono o fanno finta di non sentire. Qui lo ribadiamo:
> 
> _*LEGGETE ATTENTAMENTE. DA QUESTO MOMENTO IN POI TOLLERANZA ZERO. OGNI MINIMO FLAME VI ACCOMPAGNERA' AUTOMATICAMENTE ALLA PORTA. NON VI LAMENTATE POI, OVVIAMENTE.*_
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che lo ripetiamo da anni in tutte le lingue, ma i soliti noti non ci sono o fanno finta di non sentire. Qui lo ribadiamo:
> 
> _*LEGGETE ATTENTAMENTE. DA QUESTO MOMENTO IN POI TOLLERANZA ZERO. OGNI MINIMO FLAME VI ACCOMPAGNERA' AUTOMATICAMENTE ALLA PORTA. NON VI LAMENTATE POI, OVVIAMENTE.*_
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che lo ripetiamo da anni in tutte le lingue, ma i soliti noti non ci sono o fanno finta di non sentire. Qui lo ribadiamo:
> 
> _*LEGGETE ATTENTAMENTE. DA QUESTO MOMENTO IN POI TOLLERANZA ZERO. OGNI MINIMO FLAME VI ACCOMPAGNERA' AUTOMATICAMENTE ALLA PORTA. NON VI LAMENTATE POI, OVVIAMENTE.*_
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che lo ripetiamo da anni in tutte le lingue, ma i soliti noti non ci sono o fanno finta di non sentire. Qui lo ribadiamo:
> 
> _*LEGGETE ATTENTAMENTE. DA QUESTO MOMENTO IN POI TOLLERANZA ZERO. OGNI MINIMO FLAME VI ACCOMPAGNERA' AUTOMATICAMENTE ALLA PORTA. NON VI LAMENTATE POI, OVVIAMENTE.*_
> 
> ...



Up.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che lo ripetiamo da anni in tutte le lingue, ma i soliti noti non ci sono o fanno finta di non sentire. Qui lo ribadiamo:
> 
> _*LEGGETE ATTENTAMENTE. DA QUESTO MOMENTO IN POI TOLLERANZA ZERO. OGNI MINIMO FLAME VI ACCOMPAGNERA' AUTOMATICAMENTE ALLA PORTA. NON VI LAMENTATE POI, OVVIAMENTE.*_
> 
> ...



ATTENZIONE POI NON VI LAMENTATE


----------

